# Need help asap - Automatic transmission problems



## mnauer (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm from a small island in the pacific called Samoa. i am currently working on a 2003 fiat Ducato diesel turbo (its actually an ambulance lol) but I'm tryna turn it into a camper van. 
anyway, I've had problems with the transmission so I've taken it to 2 automatic transmission specialists (that i trust) but its still stuck in limping mode or 3rd gear, plugged the scanner in and it says there are no faults noted.

I'm just really frustrated and confused, any advice would do thanks.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry that I cannot help but there is a forum for Ducatos where you might get more help.

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/

It is free to join. Best of luck with your project.


----------



## mnauer (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks a lot buddy 

cheers


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*auto box*

i Had trouble with mine my not be the same but found the trouble was the switch on the brake pedal it took 5 days for them to find it kenny


----------

